# My first case mod



## blkhogan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm starting with this case  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?Image=11-119-106-15.jpg%2c11-119-106-03.jpg%2c11-119-106-25.jpg%2c11-119-106-16.jpg%2c11-119-106-17.jpg%2c11-119-106-18.jpg%2c11-119-106-19.jpg%2c11-119-106-24.jpg%2c11-119-106-21.jpg%2c11-119-106-20.jpg%2c11-119-106-22.jpg&S7ImageFlag=0&WaterMark=1&Item=N82E16811119106&Depa=1&Description=COOLER%20MASTER%20Centurion%20534%20RC-534-KKN2-GP%20Black%20Computer%20Case

First cut out back fan 





Cut top blow hole









More to come soon.  If you have a suggestion on some mods please speak up


----------



## aximbigfan (Oct 23, 2008)

Paint the ENTIRE case, inside out?

Chris


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had that planed. Looking at painting it Intel blue w/ black. My first intel build 
Going to try and get a budy of mine to shoot it with auto paint.


----------



## mc-dexter (Oct 23, 2008)

not much HDD space though is there 

also what would you need to protech the paint after spraying the case? any kind of laqour/primer?

o yeh, be sure to get some grill covers on those fans, other wise you'll end up with a case of dust really quick, lol


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

looking forward to this. Congrats


mc-dexter said:


> not much HDD space though is there


I see room for at least 6 Hdds, there is plenty of room.

PS: I vote for sideways Hdds with wires exiting out the mobo tray side.


----------



## bryan_d (Oct 23, 2008)

Good start,


Cut the front Grill out too.


Cut the mobo tray to aid in wire management


Match the exit path of your fan to your blow hole to aid air-flow


You might want to add another 120mm intake in the cd-rom chamber, like so:











Keep us posted,

Bryan D.

PS - I hate to sound mean, but that blow-hole is horribly done.  Some tape would have helped you out in preventing the scratches.


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 23, 2008)

I took the HDD bay out. Going to use the bay for the floppy and such. That will open it up for good air flow from the front intake fan. 

As for paint.... Im going to wet sand and seal with a good spray primer, then sand and primer a few more times. Then if He will do it, get it shot with auto paint and a few clear coats.

@ bryan  Not to woried about scratches. Its all getting striped sanded and repainted anyways.


----------



## mc-dexter (Oct 23, 2008)

i know you'll get the satisfaction of it being your own modded case but by the time you've done wouldn't it be cheaper just to buy a case with garenteed cooling requirements?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

this is my new most favorite tool
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42006

excellent for rounding fan holes


mc-dexter said:


> i know you'll get the satisfaction of it being your own modded case but by the time you've done wouldn't it be cheaper just to buy a case with garenteed cooling requirements?


dude ur a serious bummer, what fun is buying something already done?


----------



## bryan_d (Oct 23, 2008)

I edited my first post with some additional suggestions.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2008)

Masking tape is your friend if you spray it. For example the part were the case side panels touch the case put masking tape over it.


Looking good so far...



mc-dexter said:


> i know you'll get the satisfaction of it being your own modded case but by the time you've done wouldn't it be cheaper just to buy a case with garenteed cooling requirements?



So why check the thread in the 1st place ?..  And most cases can be modded even the best can be improved...


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 23, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> i know you'll get the satisfaction of it being your own modded case but by the time you've done wouldn't it be cheaper just to buy a case with garenteed cooling requirements?


Its not going to really cost much to do, just time, paint and a few new fans.



MKmods said:


> this is my new most favorite tool
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42006
> 
> excellent for rounding fan holes


I have the Black and decker version of that kit.



bryan_d said:


> I edited my first post with some additional suggestions.


Good suggestions


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 23, 2008)

YOu can see where I marked the bottom for a inlet fan. Good idea? Or no?


----------



## mc-dexter (Oct 23, 2008)

well yeah why not, just make sure your going to get the best flow of air from where you decide to put it, which you should put it where you get the best flow of air, lol, and are any of your cable's going to hang that low, what might get in the way?


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 23, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> well yeah why not, just make sure your going to get the best flow of air from where you decide to put it, which you should put it where you get the best flow of air, lol, and are any of your cable's going to hang that low, what might get in the way?



Going to cut the mobo tray for cables and such, so nothing will be hanging that low.


----------



## mc-dexter (Oct 23, 2008)

aim for the best air flow then


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 23, 2008)

Starting to look for 120mm fans. Going for fans with white LED's. What are some shops to find good fans? Newegg and sites like that dont really have much to choose from. 
Colors that I am going for are Intel blue (or as close as I can get), black and white trim w/ white LED fans.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 23, 2008)

I shop at Jab-tech quite a bit...have a look at their 120mm selection. http://jab-tech.com/120mm-Fans-c-81.html


----------



## mc-dexter (Oct 23, 2008)

overclockers.co.uk, they have some brilliant little accesories in like that


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2008)

SVC is good with shipping
http://www.svc.com/tlf-s12-ew-19.html

if money isant a prob take a look at the Aerocool fans (very nice look to them, some are thinner)
http://www.svc.com/silvlight-120.html


----------



## WC Annihilus (Oct 23, 2008)

Petra's has white LED Yates:
http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1whle.html


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 24, 2008)

Well paint started today. Got a light sanding and a black primer. My buddy is getting ready to shoot a 1970 Hemi Cuda (f^$king hot car) this coming week and is going to have a few shots left over for my little mod. Colors changed a little, well alot. He is going to use Black Cherry on the car. Looks freakin sweeeeeeet!! It looks black, but in sunlight it shows a very light metalic flake of a deep crimson red  I think I am going to goto a "black out" look. The psu and mobo are a dark blue so I will still have some contrast colors in it. Hows this sound? Black case inside and out, black fans w/ white LED's (if I can find them) with a hint of black light in the bottom. The black light should pick up on the white lettering and such on the mobo. The hs for the video card will be painted black. 
Will post some pics of the primer shot today when I get it later this evening after some dry time.


----------



## mc-dexter (Oct 24, 2008)

why not go for a couple of 12" UV "cold cathode sticks" pick them up for around £8, not sure what that roughly is in dollers.


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 24, 2008)

I was just looking at some right now LoL!


----------



## mc-dexter (Oct 24, 2008)

i used to have some...  quite afew diffrent colours actually, lol, i broke mine alot, everytime i needed to go in my case for what ever reason i'd lean on them with my hands n they break easier than you think, lol.


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 24, 2008)

MK... what are those fans that you have in that case?

Home from the first coat of primer. Still very rough at this point. More sanding tonight.


----------



## mc-dexter (Oct 24, 2008)

i feel so ashamed of my pc after looking at afew on here


----------



## ascstinger (Oct 25, 2008)

that _did_ look familiar 

glad to see it's working out good for you


----------



## MKmods (Oct 25, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> MK... what are those fans that you have in that case?



those are the 120 X 38mm thick Silenx fans (careful they make 25mm ones too and they arent the same blades) They are very nice fans, move lots of air, quiet, but $20 each)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...&Depa=1&Description=SilenX IXP-76-18 Case Fan
(dont listen to those crack heads that whine about them sucking. I have used several hundred of them and never had 1 single failure)

By the way, nice job on the case so far.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good,, If the groves of scratches wont go away with sanding or primer,, try some spot puddy, then sand. as far as black fans go with white led,, Ive seen some, but dont know were to get them,, http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-dark-knight-s1283.php


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 25, 2008)

Not much to update as of today. Work has been nuts with the weather geting colder. Im going to try and get another sand/primer coat done today. 
Im trying to sneak some pics of the Cuda that my buddy is getting ready to paint this next week, but hes very secretive about this one for some reason  I think its a big birthday gift from the guys wife so he doesnt want any pics leaked before the guys b-day.


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 29, 2008)

Finished side pannel









The mesh window is from an old case that I had laying around. It also has the ability to mount a 250mm fan.


----------



## mc-dexter (Oct 29, 2008)

personally i'd with how you've done it so far i'd have two fans, one on the upper right & lower right of the side panel, one to help cool your HDD's, and one for your optical drive's


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 29, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## mc-dexter (Oct 29, 2008)

pretty much yeh


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> why not go for a couple of 12" UV "cold cathode sticks" pick them up for around £8, not sure what that roughly is in dollers.



http://www.coolerguys.com/cathodes.html


----------



## blkhogan (Nov 2, 2008)

Got everything in place, this is just a view of what will be the final system. Still working with cables and such. Hopefully paint sometime this week. If no paint is done this week I might just leave it enamel black. Waiting for RAM and new sata cd/dvd burner.












I am looking at making a metal cover to hide cables and the back of drives. Something like this below.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

looks good, I wish i had the money to spend on nice looking hardware other than fans =/


----------



## blkhogan (Nov 2, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> looks good, I wish i had the money to spend on nice looking hardware other than fans =/



Pretty much everything in this system was bought or traded for here in the TPU for sale threads. Wasn't very much money to build it at all. Got great deals from alot of good sellers and traders here on TPU


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

u mean the mobo and PSU and GPU and everything???


----------



## MKmods (Nov 2, 2008)

nice job, I really like the front too.


----------



## blkhogan (Nov 2, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> u mean the mobo and PSU and GPU and everything???



cpu, mobo, gfx, case, cooling, psu. I had RAM but traded it for a monitor. Only things not from TPU is hdd, cd/dvd and now RAM.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> cpu, mobo, gfx, case, cooling, psu. I had RAM but traded it for a monitor. Only things not from TPU is hdd, cd/dvd and now RAM.



wow i need to get into trading on TPU


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks good blkhogan   Have you thought about painting the blowhole fan grill?


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 3, 2008)

intresting mesh hole there, didn't like those stupid holes on the side there either eh? i was thinking of ordering it a sidepanel from a gigabyte of the same chassis that had inter-changeable mesh/windowing before i got the lian to replace it


----------



## blkhogan (Nov 3, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Looks good blkhogan   Have you thought about painting the blowhole fan grill?


Everything on the outside will be black eventualy.



ascstinger said:


> intresting mesh hole there, didn't like those stupid holes on the side there either eh? i was thinking of ordering it a sidepanel from a gigabyte of the same chassis that had inter-changeable mesh/windowing before i got the lian to replace it


Wasnt to wild about the original side either. Thought about ordering a new one but decided to make my own.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 3, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> I am looking at making a metal cover to hide cables and the back of drives. Something like this below.



First, *really* nice looking case.  

Sometimes cables add to the "mystique" of a case.  If you have a window on the side, cut it so that the cables aren't so visible (hell they don't look bad anyway).  Another trick is LED or CC lights to add accents.  Making a cable cover plate could be overkill... the other thought is a "raceway" - a U shaped tray to hide them.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> First, *really* nice looking case.
> 
> Sometimes cables add to the "mystique" of a case.  If you have a window on the side, cut it so that the cables aren't so visible (hell they don't look bad anyway).  Another trick is LED or CC lights to add accents.  Making a cable cover plate could be overkill... the other thought is a "raceway" - a U shaped tray to hide them.



te only time I like cables is if they are sleeved in a color that goes with the theme of the case


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 8, 2008)

*eek a Tagan PSU*

Other than that nice mod. Will be installing the vent for my HD4850 sometime soon*.. maybe tomorrow.
I run my HD4850 @ 685-720Mhz 24/7.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 8, 2008)

Flyordie.... im no expert but i think your lucky running your system on that PSU, i only think that cause of your graphics card you have.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> Flyordie.... im no expert but i think your lucky running your system on that PSU, i only think that cause of your graphics card you have.



i agree


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 8, 2008)

oh and Flyordie.... not getting on at you or anything, well don't mean to sound like it, but that comment you made... you have nothing to back you up on that, soon as your psu is, well.... yeh im sure i made it clear that you shouldn't try put anyone's system down who's at least got a better one than you, lol. ... never mind the fact that i haven't met anyone on here who's said anything like what you did, i mean it might not of been much but what was the need, anyways im in one of those mood's so i'll shud up and go to bed before i start


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 8, 2008)

SkyKast... mind me asking how old you are and what you do for a living? cause like on here you've seemed to of got to know a fair few people and that how long you been joined? i know it says october but like beginning? or end like i did (29th i think i joined lol, haha. no worries if ya dont wana say for wht ever reason, lol. and i know it's not the place to ask but ya no, im tired :d so theres my excuse,  haha.... i should of made a thread for it.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> SkyKast... mind me asking how old you are and what you do for a living? cause like on here you've seemed to of got to know a fair few people and that how long you been joined? i know it says october but like beginning? or end like i did (29th i think i joined lol, haha. no worries if ya dont wana say for wht ever reason, lol. and i know it's not the place to ask but ya no, im tired :d so theres my excuse,  haha.... i should of made a thread for it.



ygpm


----------

